# Latest Pics Of Beauregard---August 7, 2009



## Jefroka (Aug 7, 2009)

He's such a joy! Tegus are under my skin forever cause of this lil guy, who soon enough won't be such a little guy!

Here's the pics, tell me what ya think : <!-- m --><a class="postlink" href="http://picasaweb.google.com/pyxicephalus/August52009?authkey=Gv1sRgCJLRsrr52uCOUA#" onclick="window.open(this.href);return false;">http://picasaweb.google.com/pyxicephalu ... rr52uCOUA#</a><!-- m -->


...Jefroka


----------



## GOT_TEGUS (Aug 7, 2009)

Lookin great bro.. gettin big


----------



## Richard21 (Aug 7, 2009)

He is a looker! How old is he?


----------



## Jefroka (Aug 7, 2009)

I picked him up from the post office June 30. Here's a pic from that day, fresh out the pillow case! <!-- m --><a class="postlink" href="http://picasaweb.google.com/lh/photo/IZgStGqchhJJkpcw36-cZg?authkey=Gv1sRgCIv8sbzpntufXQ&feat=directlink" onclick="window.open(this.href);return false;">http://picasaweb.google.com/lh/photo/IZ ... directlink</a><!-- m -->

You know, I'm not 100% sure but I believe Bobby shipped him when he was 3 weeks old but may have been younger than that. So he's either 7 or 8 weeks old.


...Jefroka


----------



## Richard21 (Aug 8, 2009)

Mine is no where near your tegu size. And he is just a few weeks younger. Humm.


----------



## LouDog760 (Aug 8, 2009)

Who's the mother and father?


----------



## Dom3rd (Aug 8, 2009)

Wow he looks awesome!!!


----------



## Jefroka (Aug 8, 2009)

LouDog760 said:


> Who's the mother and father?



"Ice and Hail".

Is it me or is he growing exceptionally fast? Never owned a tegu before and Ice is 5' 2" long so I know Beauregard has the potential to be a big fella, but boy it seems like he is growing like a weed.

I am constantly amazed at how smart this animal is. I base this statement merely on his body language and his actions as well as the way he looks at me. You can actually "see" him thinking sometimes, its amazing!


...Jefroka


----------



## whoru (Aug 8, 2009)

aww he so cute


----------



## Jefroka (Aug 8, 2009)

whoru said:


> aww he so cute



That's what the ground turkey said before he chomped it down, lol!


...Jefroka


----------



## Richard21 (Aug 8, 2009)

I'm off to go buy some cod liver oil.


----------



## AWD247 (Aug 8, 2009)

Wow he looks awesome, Mine still looks like yours when you just got him, still green headed, Nice to see its getting big already. Cant wait till mine gets a lil bigger, but its only been a week, they are so cool.


----------

